# onsubmit="....." ("Sind Sie sicher, dass sie das Form. abschicken wollen?")



## alex130 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi
Wie kann ich das machen, dass wenn man ein Formular abschicken will, ein Alert Fenster kommt, wo steht: Sind Sie sicher, dass Sie das Formular abschicken wollen?
Thx


----------



## Maik (20. Dezember 2006)

Schau dir hierfür mal die confirm()-Methode an.


----------



## alex130 (20. Dezember 2006)

Hi
Thx genau das brauch ich, aber ich vertseh das nicht ganz, dort steht:

```
<html><head><title>Test</title>
<script type="text/javascript">
Check = confirm("Wollen Sie diese Seite wirklich sehen?");
if (Check == false)
  history.back();
</script>
</head><body>
</body></html>
```
Aber wo lege ich fest, zu welcher Seite weitergeleitet werden soll?
Thx

//edit: Ich meine wo kann ich hinschreiben, zu welcher Seite weitergeleitet werden soll, wenn man auf ok bzw Ja klickt.
Thx


----------



## xX Hardy Xx (26. Dezember 2006)

Es müsste so funktionieren:


```
<!doctype html public "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 //EN">

 <html>

  <head>

   <title></title>

   <script language="JavaScript">
    <!--
     function send_formular() {
              Check = confirm("Wollen Sie das Formular wirklich absenden?");
              if (Check == false){
                  history.back();
              } else {
                  document.Testform.submit();
              }
     }
    //-->
   </script>
   <noscript></noscript>

  </head>

  <body text="#000000" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" link="#FF0000" alink="#FF0000" vlink="#FF0000">
   
    <form name="Testform" action="mailto:meine_emailadresse@meine_webseite.de" method="post">
    .
    .
    .
    hier kommen die Formularfelder
    .
    .
    .
    <input onClick="send_formular()" type="button" name="senden" value="Formular senden">
   </form>

  </body>

 </html>
```

Wenn du die Formularinhalte nicht per Email versenden möchtest, dann gibst du anstelle von 

action="*mailto:meine_emailadresse@meine_webseite.de*"

die Seite ein, welche die Formulardaten verarbeiten soll

action="*formular_verarbeiten.php*" z.B.


----------

